# Poll: Is a 20 gallon long too small for a single firemouth?



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

*Is a 20 gallon long suitable for a single firemouth?*​
Yes1856.25%No1443.75%


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a single small firemouth in a 20 long, and I am considering his needs for a long-term home in which he will be happy.

I am curious to hear what you think. If you think the 20 is too small, I'd appreciate your recommendation for a better size.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

grab a 29g


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

a 20g might work since firemouths grow like 5" but might be cramped


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I say a 36" 30 -40H gallon would be better. Would you rather he survive or thrive. Yes 20l he would survive but with no hiding spot, after a few years he'll be too large for one in this tank without taking lots of needed swiming room. But with the 30 gallong or 45 , I think this is the taller version, I think theres even a 36" 33 gallon, But at any rat something in this range will allow you to provide this posibly 7" male 5" female fish a very nice home for life.

Just my 2 cents and yes I have seen a male that hit 7" in 8'x3' pond that was 2' deep. But more often then not it's a scared little 4"er in with 2 huge oscars in a 55 gallon. Oh I forgto the 12" pleco that eats the "POOP" because "He's a cat fish and that's what they do"

Good luck with your guy or gal.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well i got a girl going in a 28g soon with some sword tails


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a single should be fine, at least for a very long time.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who voted and especially to those who offered comments. This poll went in the opposite direction that I expected. I thought that this would be a solid "no" vote, but then that's why I started this, because I figured there would be mixed opinions.

I encourage you to keep voting, becasue I am still interested in seeing what most people think, but I have made the decision to upgrade to a 40 g breeder or a 55 g once he/she gains some more size. He/she has dug out a cave behind the rock formation (see below) and loves to chill there. In the future, as BigJagLover mentioned, I just don't think the 20 g will be able to offer both hiding and swimming space.

Here are some pics of the tank and fish in question. Thanks again.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome setup!

And BEAUTIFUL Firemouth!!   :thumb:

I on accident I clicked no because I went by the title so you can take one of those votes off. I personally think it would work out just fine! If a Convict pair can be kept in a 20 gal L why not a single Firemouth?

A bigger tank would be better but I think the Firemouth will live just fine longterm in a 20 gal L! Great job by the way! Just keep up on water changes maybe 50% a week and you will be fine! :thumb:


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

ditto, i clicked no to because of the title but i think you will be fine.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful firemouth & setup!
Your plans for upgrading in the future sounds good. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks CichlidLover128 and BV for the kind words! I guess I did make the poll confusing by reversing the title and the question. Oops :roll:


----------

